# ZIP Bibliothek für Java mit Passwort Unterstützung



## Grizzly (10. Nov 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

da es eigentlich keine Frage zur Programmierung an sich ist, habe ich das hier mal nicht ins "Allgemein" Forum gesteckt.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer ZIP Bibliothek für Java mit Passwort Unterstützung. Das Package java.util.zip unterstützt Passwörter für ZIP Archive (bzw. einzelne Dateien darin) nicht. Im Internet habe ich bisher nur Apache Commons Compress sowie JZlib gefunden. Die Apache Commons Compress unterstützt aber ebenfalls keine Passwörter. Und die JZlib Bibliothek anscheinend auch nicht (zumindest habe ich im Quellcode nichts gefunden). Hier im Forum habe ich nur Threads gefunden, welche dann externe Programme aufrufen, wie bspw. 7z.exe vom 7-Zip. Ich würde das aber gerne ohne externe Tools gelöst bekommen.  

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch schon eine entsprechende Bibliothek im Einsatz.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2007)

Es gibt auch ein 7zip-SDK.


----------



## Grizzly (11. Nov 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt auch ein 7zip-SDK.


Jetzt wo Du es schreibst, sehe ich es auch. War wohl zu blind.


----------



## Grizzly (11. Nov 2007)

Habe mir die SDK heruntergeladen und den Java Teil mal angeschaut. Leider behandelt dieser nur den Pack Algorithmus. Also sprich im Endeffekt sowas ähnliches wie die Stream Klassen im Package java.util.zip.  

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist es ja so, dass die entsprechenden Einträge im Archiv ein zusätzliches Attribut haben, was sie als verschlüsselt kennzeichnet. Und dann sind die Daten des entsprechenden Eintrags nach einem bestimmten verfahren verschlüsselt. Heist man müsste einfach mit den Klassen aus java.util.zip die Daten auslesen und dann mit dem entsprechenden Verfahren entschlüsseln. Das wirft aber die Frage auf, welches Algorithmus da verwendet wird. Immerhin bietet einem Java mit den Packages java.security und javax.crypto schon einige Hilfsmittel zum Ver- und Entschlüsseln an (u.a. RSA und DES).


----------

